
Reconstruction and Simulation of Neocortical Microcircuitry - sushirain
http://www.cell.com/cell/abstract/S0092-8674(15)01191-5#
======
sushirain
Highlights

•The Blue Brain Project digitally reconstructs and simulates a part of
neocortex

•Interdependencies allow dense in silico reconstruction from sparse
experimental data

•Simulations reproduce in vitro and in vivo experiments without parameter
tuning

•The neocortex reconfigures to support diverse information processing
strategies

